# Ruger 10/22 ammo analysis



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

gone


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for the info Tiger.

Kendall


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger

Sorry to burst your bubble, but you will have a piece of junk shortly shooting shells that the manufacture recommends against. The problem is if you shoot often the stingers will crack your frame. If you must shoot them order a shock buffer action pin from MidwayUSA. It is a nylon coated steel pin that replaces your factory action pin. With the high velocity the bolt travels rearward slamming into this pin. High volume shooting will stress the action and cause frame failure shortly. Also, the brass I think is slightly longer and will not function properly in expensive custom barrels with tight match chambers. It shoots, but damages the barrel.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

gone


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger

Hey go ahead keep shooting it. For those that would like to keep their gun in good condition see page 9 of the Brownells gunsmithing catalog.

"Drop-in urethane sleeved, bolt stop pin cushions the metal to metal contact between bolt and receiver. Prevents cracked and battered receivers, eliminates the metallic clank of bolt hitting receiver for quitter operation.l" Price $11.00


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

M_T, I'm starting to understand why most ignore your posts. Plainsman has some good information. I suggest you read it again. One post just a few weeks ago you were asking if the stingers were ok even though YOUR owners manual said not to. Now your extensive research of a couple weeks is enough to let everyone else know that stingers are ok? Give me a break.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

gone


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant - T,

I'm not sure I got anything from this post, but a few years ago I did get something from shooting Stingers in a 10/22, a face full of hot powder gasses and shrapnel in my fingers. Oh, and a ruined 10/22 also. Hey, go ahead and shoot them things in your 10/22 against the advice of the people who make em, what do they know anyway. It's your gun, and your face so have at it. I really don't think that you should be saying on a public forum that it is OK to ignore the manufacturer's safety advisements, especially when you consider the number of young people who visit these boards and take the advice given as gospel. Somebody could get hurt because of it.

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

gone


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant,

Perhaps you should take your own advice and reread what was written. I never stated that I was using a target model, and in fact it was an off the shelf standard blued model with the birch stock, no target anything. I too am begining to see why people ignore your posts.

uke:

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

gone


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant,

I've decided that it is unsportsmanlike to get into a battle of wits with someone who is so obviously unarmed. BYE.

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You've shot quit a few out of your sporter? It was just recently that you were asking if they were ok to use on another thread. Here's you post from March 1st.

"well i got around to shooting the stinger and it fires fine, basically you can ignore the "do not shoot stingers or non-coated bullets" part of the manual, its all bull." :eyeroll:

Take huntin1's advice. The sporter barrel may not be as tight as a match barrel and will not show wear as quickly. If you need to shoot stingers, Green Mountain makes barrels specifically for the CCI Stingers. Try again M_T. I think I'll take huntin1's advice.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i guess you guys can all go figure this crap out for yourselves. people cant figure out the fact that god didnt give them just a mouth, he gave them ears too. in conclusion based on what huntin has said and the dynamics of shooting right handed i suspect that he isint telling the truth. if not, you are a moron for not filing a lawsuit as it only says not to use it in the target model. no ladies the stinger round wasnt made for the stinger barrel alone, thats why you see so few dedicated stinger barrels on the market, and so many boxes of stinger rounds. you have thrown logic to the wind, and for that you can go blow yourself.

Tiger


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

:withstupid: 
No, that's why you see a dedicated Stinger barrel for the 10/22 because Ruger advises not to use them in the 10/22. Hopefully the people reading your post understand the poor advise you are giving and don't get themselves hurt.

A good piece of advice that I think I will take at this time is: Never argue with an idiot. They will just drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, nice form there Militant Kitty, deleating all of your posts except the one where you call me a moron. I guess we now know what kind of person you really are.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Huntin1

Brass in the fingers smarts doesn't it. I did that once myself, but with a Mossberg, bolt action, 22 mag. I still don't know what happened. I think the rifle fired without the bolt being all the way shut. They shouldn't be able to do that, but it is the only thing I can think of. I chased a coyote out of a small brush patch and I wanted to steady myself. I shifted my left hip forward and rested my elbow. Clumsy position, but I could do it 30 years ago. I rested the gun in my hand just forward of the trigger guard. When I pulled the trigger the clip blew out and it felt like someone smacked my hand with a 2X4. I looked at the rifle and could see no damage, so I put the clip back in and began to walk home. About five minutes and my hand began to sting. When I pulled off my gloves I had very tiny pieces of brass stuck into my skin. Only a few were deep enough to bleed much. I took the rifle home tied it to my spare tire and used a long string to fire it. It never did it again over the next two or three years that I owned it. A little incident like that makes one careful afterwards. I have seen a 38 special and a 44 mag blow their cylinders right in half. Not personally, but people I know and looked at the aftermath. That 44 must have been like holding a claymore. I hate to admit that incident, but maybe someone else will be more careful.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> Hey, nice form there Militant Kitty, deleating all of your posts except the one where you call me a moron. I guess we now know what kind of person you really are.
> 
> huntin1


perhaps calling you a moron had something to do with your previous incoherent posts rambling on as the devils advocate to no matter what i said. i really doubt that anything that you said is true, especially the slam fire on a stock .22. i may be a pissy person, but at least im not a liar.

Tiger


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant Tiger

Militant old boy lighten up a little. We all come here to learn, and hopefully also be a little helpful. I don't like to admit having a rifle blow brass into my fingers, but I posted that incident so huntin1 wouldn't feel so bad about your nasty comments. None of us claim to be experts, but when you post on here you should know that you might be arguing with military, law enforcement armorers, gun smiths etc. Your posts indicate you just purchased a 10/22 not to long ago. Very shortly thereafter you came back with an expert attitude and were offended when people didn't agree. I don't like conflict and have avoided giving advice to some people because I didn't want you down my throat. You told one young man to get an 8mm instead of a 30-06 because the 06 kicked to bad, and although the 8mm had a lot of kick it didn't have any bite. What does that mean? You also said heavy barrels are worthless, and only good for dissipating heat. Not true, the shorter and stiffer a barrel is the more accurate it is because of improved harmonics (retarded barrel Oscillation --hope I used the right terminology) Also, heavy barrels may steady you if you have a little shake like I do. Why do you think most sniper rifles have heavy barrels? You also say it is not needed for varmints. I have been known to set up on a prairie dog town with five or six heavy barrel rifles so that I don't overheat one of them. As far as 10/22 see the photo below. This is just a few of my heavy barrel rifles 10/22, 22-250, 308, 300 Win Mag. You will also notice the six or seven thousand rounds with the 22. I have another four thousand in the truck and they will all be gone by the end of April. Do you think that might be tough on my rifle frame if I shoot all high velocity without a bolt recoil reducer? This is my fourth personal 10/22, and I have put together another dozen like this for friends. I also shoot five to six thousand rounds a year of center fire, and I'll bet there are a lot of people on here that shoot five times the ammo I do in a year. Don't go away, just lighten up and enjoy the sight. We have bigger problems than each other. The second amendment has been under constant attack for years. Every panty waist appeaser that wants to surrender to the terrorists will look at them as misunderstood, and I am evil because I own a few rifles. Go figure. Have a great day. Really.








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

that was very deep of you until "Every panty waist appeaser that wants to surrender to the terrorists" my god you've been sucked in by the bush too. again, im out of this topic.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice battery plainsman.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks smalls. Militant - tiger is wrong again. I am older than bush and was pro gun anti terrorist for many years before bush came on the scene. I don't let politicians influence me that much, I simply vote to protect what I think is important, and who will implement the most closely what I think needs to be done ---- democrat or republican. Spain just encouraged the terrorists. It's sad, but kindness gives provocation to these lunatics.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,
Love those heaters :sniper: Awasome :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Plainsman, thanks for the back-up. I guess I've been sucked in by the bush as our old buddy M_T says. But then I've been in on the arrest of several domestic and mid-east terrorist types over the years.
Any way, :beer:

"sucked in by the bush" Hmm, I can think of one situation where this ain't all that bad a thing. 8)

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well im glad to see that we still have a few classic country bred crawford hillbilly yahoos around still, and to think that the gun control nuts were letting down too.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Plainsman, nice guns! Militant Tiger is in highschool and we both new everything back then too didn't we  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You really do a hell of a lot of shooting must be fun!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm

Man I have to start checking those profiles. Oh well, Yeeeeeeehaw. Feel like a jerk picking on a kid. Part time student ---- high school or college I wonder? If its college he will be changing shortly perhaps. One gets hope for the youngsters if you believe Winston Churchill "Show me a 20 year old conservative and I'll show you a man with no heart. Show me a 40 year old liberal and I'll show you a man with no brains." I read that lately on another site so can take no credit for digging it up. I hope I am not simply repeating something you have said. Every once in a while I think of Axis of Weasels and chuckle to myself. Makes people around me curious.


----------

